# Carbon Fiber Hood



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I know I have seen carbon fiber hoods for the Z31
Does anyone know where I can get one? I have searched everywhere


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I've looked and haven't found anything neither. I was thinking of popping a mold off of mine and making one because I can get everything for fiberglass or carbon fiber for next to nothing.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

then send me some too- lol

I saw a kid on cardomain.com who had one, but I cant get ahold of him.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I doubt anyone makes them. If I do make a mold though I'll sell you one for cheap, under 100.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

carbon fiber hood here ya bitches!!!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]carbon fiber hood here ya bitches!!![/QUOTE]


Links help most of the time. Pictures are nice but don't really help much. The cowl looks higher on that one. hmmmm


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

They only make a carbon fibre hood that fits the 84-86 models so you 87 and up boys are left out since nobody makes a hood for your years.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

More of the reason I should start and selling them for big bucks.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

ohhh sorry I didnt relize that they only made it for 84-86.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

is there really that big of a difference in the years?- that sucks man.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> is there really that big of a difference in the years?- that sucks man.


 The hood is a bit different on the later years, as the headlights were wider.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

there is one on ebay right now... $475 shipped 

For the 84-86 only.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

yeah, I just need one for 87-89 now-lol


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Same here after I get my new air dam and paint job.


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

damn, i really need a hood too. mine flew up while i was driving,lol
so its all bent up and sht. . if i only had a hood.


----------



## Wamphyri (Oct 13, 2004)

where did you guys find the carbon hoods for the 84 - 86?


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

the question is where did I find carbon fiber hoods for these cars. I must inform you that I find all the good stuff.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

here bizatches!!!


----------



## CMS09071987 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey goto www.**************.com and they have them there.


----------

